# FS Electric Eels



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Got these guys a while ago from Richard, thinking of changing into a planted tank with other fish. Selling all 3 electric eels for 100 each.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

how big are these guys


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

around 2'4" each.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump for the day


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Price drop to 80.00 each.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

bump for the day


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

aww this is SO tempting. I'll have to see how much money I have left after the salt tank is running. I'll check with you late next week to see if you still have them. Are there discounts if you buy all three?


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

snow said:


> aww this is SO tempting. I'll have to see how much money I have left after the salt tank is running. I'll check with you late next week to see if you still have them. Are there discounts if you buy all three?


yup


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

could you post a full body picture of them? thanks.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

H . said:


> could you post a full body picture of them? thanks.


No problem, but did the best I can. Hard to take a bull body picture of these extremely elongated fish.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

you're welcome and bump for the day


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

bump for the day


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

lowered the price to 70.00 each.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Still bumping up for the day


----------

